# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  zelena plodna voda - da li je stvarno opasna?

## lunas

Naime, ako je voda zelena, postoji opasnost da beba istu udahne, te da na taj način unese u sebe neke bakterije. Međutim, beba je 9 mj u plodnoj vodi, i dobiva cijelo vrijeme od mame antitijela za mamine bakterije, ne?
A i plodna voda  se stalno mijenja. Mislim, beba stalno piški unutra i ta voda se cijelo vrijem pročiščava.
Da li je onda zelena voda stvarno opasna, ako je beba ok?

----------


## Cathy

Zelena voda je od mekonija, što znači da se beba koliko znam pokakala.

----------


## lunas

Šta sam tako šlampasto napisala pitanje, da izgleda da ne znam od čega je plodna voda zelena?!  :Laughing: 
Naravno da je od mekonija. Ali pitanje je koliko je zapravo on opasan.
Jer oni nas i klistiraju bez potrebe, da ne bi bilo naših govanaca na porodu. A zapravo su u njima domaće bakterije za koje beba već ima antitijela, ne? Tako da to ne bi trebalo štetiti. Više štete raznorazne bakterije koje prenose doktori i med. sestre, nego mamino govno.
Pročitala sam u jednoj knjizi da se djeca mogu roditi u cijelom vodenjaku sa unutra mekonijem, i to da može biti gusto kao kaša. A beba ok.
Šta mislite?

----------


## Boxica

ovo da je beba bila ok može biti, ako se nije desilo da je udahnula tu vodu
u svakom slučaju ja ne bih isprobavala...
jedna stvar je kad su te bakterije u crijevima, a sasvim druga stvar kad ta ista bakterija dospije u pluća...

----------


## lunas

Ali zašto bi udahnula zelenu vodu ako 9. mj ne udahne normalnu vodu?
Jer i ako udahne običnu plodnu vodu, isto nije dobro, ne? Možda nema bakterija, ali šteti plućima.

----------


## mendula

Ja mislim da je mekonij sterilan. Opasan je u plućima zato jer se s udahnutim zrakom unose bakterije koje se hrane i rzmnožavanu na ostacima mekonija u dišnim putovima i plućima. Time nastaje infekcija. A osim toga, ostaci mekonija vjerojatno fizički ometaju izmjenu plinova (ako uopće dospiju tako daleko u pluća).
To je potpuno laičko objašnjenje.

----------


## mendula

Pluća su u maternici skroz skupljena i zatvorena. Beba u maternici ništa ne može primiti u pluća, samo u probavni trakt.

----------


## lunas

> Pluća su u maternici skroz skupljena i zatvorena. Beba u maternici ništa ne može primiti u pluća, samo u probavni trakt.


Ako je tako, onda je faktički nemoguće da beba bilo šta udahne doke je unutra?

----------


## Boxica

beba se obično pokaka kada je ful zrela i spremna za izlazak, ali eto majčino tijelo iz nekog razloga ne reagira pa nema trudove...

a zašto beba udahne? 
to samo priroda zna! nitko ne kaže da će se to desiti, ali se eto može desiti!

----------


## mendula

Na pitanje iz naslova odgovorila bih da zelena voda sama po sebi nije opasna. Ona je samo indikator mogućeg (vjerojatnog?) bebinog stresa.

----------


## lunas

Zar ne bi bilo logično onda pratiti stanje bebe, a ne rutinski prokidati vodenjak? Prokidanjem vodenjaka može se desiti da beba "krivo padne", pa  da bude u lošem položaju za izgon, odnosno može dovesti do drugih nepotrebnih intervencija.

----------


## mendula

> Ako je tako, onda je faktički nemoguće da beba bilo šta udahne doke je unutra?


Pa da, ja mislim da je nemoguće.
Moguće je da se mekonijska voda zadrži u ustima, pa da beba s prvim udahom tu vodu unese u pluća... Teoretiziram, nisam stručnjak.

----------


## Beti3

*lunas*, gdje me nađe ovako rano. Ako vidiš zelenu plodnu vodu znači da je bebi jako loše, a ako vidiš smeđe-zelenu plodnu vodu znači da je bebi strašno loše ili joj više ništa nije i neće je ni biti. 
Sve što pišete su samo misli. Ne dao vam Bog (ili sudbina) da tu vodu vidite da izlazi iz vlastitog tijela. Ja jesam. I znala sam što znači.

Beba ispušta mekonij prije nego se rodi jedino ako je ugrožena. Ozbiljno ugrožena i fali joj kisik u krvi. Tu sterilnost ili ne sterilnost ne igra ulogu. 
Može proći dobro i roditi se živa beba, a može i ne proći i ne roditi se živa. Meni je bilo ovo drugo. A da nikome ne bi bilo, na svaki znak zelene vode panika i brzina je pravo rješenje.

Plašim vas, da. Radije sto uzalud preplašenih trudnica, nego jedna jedina izgubljena beba.

----------


## Boxica

> Ako je tako, onda je faktički nemoguće da beba bilo šta udahne doke je unutra?


ma mamama anđela piše mama koja je izgubila bebu u 21 tt...
uslijed upale posteljice, beba nije dobivala dovoljno kisika kroz istu pa je beba udahnula zaraženu vodu...
na obdukciji je potvrđena bakterija u plućima što je bio jedan od razloga preminuća beba...drugi je bio opća nezrelost bebe...

----------


## sophie girafe

moja kcer je pri porodu aspirirala mekonijsku plodnu vodu. ZAvrsili smo na neonatologiji 10 dana, na antibioticima zbog infekcije.radili su joj i punktiranje kicme jer se sumnjalo na meningitis.svakodnevno vadjenje krvi i maltretiranje, sonda za hranjenje prvih 24 sata???
bila sam mlada i uplasena mama i nis se nisam usudila previse pitat
jako mi je tesko kad se toga sjetim jer mislim da im je bila pokusni kunic i da je nismo zastitili od nepotrebnih intervencija.

----------


## mendula

> ma mamama anđela piše mama koja je izgubila bebu u 21 tt...
> uslijed upale posteljice, beba nije dobivala dovoljno kisika kroz istu pa je beba udahnula zaraženu vodu...
> na obdukciji je potvrđena bakterija u plućima što je bio jedan od razloga preminuća beba...drugi je bio opća nezrelost bebe...


Upala posteljice je situacija u kojoj plodova voda više nije sterilna. Znači da okruženje oko bebe nije sterilno i bakterija može doći u bilo koji dio bebina tijela, pa tako i u pluća.
U zdravoj trudnoći plodova voda, posteljica, bebino tijelo... je sterilno.

Ponavljam, to ja tako sebi objašnjavam, nisam stručnjak.

----------


## Sanja :)

Koliko znam, kad je voda zelena, radi se cesto inducirani porod (iz sobe jedna mama), vadili su kasnije bebi pretrage da vide da li je sve ok, i da se nije nagutala i time unijela bakterije. Srecom sve je super proslo!

----------


## Boxica

> Upala posteljice je situacija u kojoj plodova voda više nije sterilna. Znači da okruženje oko bebe nije sterilno i bakterija može doći u bilo koji dio bebina tijela, pa tako i u pluća.
> U zdravoj trudnoći plodova voda, posteljica, bebino tijelo... je sterilno.
> 
> Ponavljam, to ja tako sebi objašnjavam, nisam stručnjak.


ovo je bio djelomičan odgovor na pitanje zašto ponekad beba udahne...

----------


## lunas

> Koliko znam, kad je voda zelena, radi se cesto inducirani porod (iz sobe jedna mama), vadili su kasnije bebi pretrage da vide da li je sve ok, i da se nije nagutala i time unijela bakterije. Srecom sve je super proslo!


Po meni bi trebala postojati još neka indikacija, npr da su loši otkucaji srca bebe, a ne rutinski na indukciju. Jer fakat može biti sve ok.

----------


## mendula

> ovo je bio djelomičan odgovor na pitanje zašto ponekad beba udahne...


Ja ću još malo glasno razmišljati... (i tjerati mak na konac  :Cool: , nemojte zamjeriti)
Ako je točno to da su pluća "zgužvana" dok god se ne napuhnu od neke plinovite tvari, onda ih tekućina, tj. plodova voda ne može napuhnuti. Beba u maternici ne može udahnuti jer nema plinovite tvari kojom bi napuhala pluća.
Naravno da, s druge strane, bakterija može dospjeti do bebinih pluća, kao što je moguće da je dospjela i do želuca, pa čak i do mozga. Ali ne zato što je beba udahnula.

----------


## Boxica

> Po meni bi trebala postojati još neka indikacija, npr da su loši otkucaji srca bebe, a ne rutinski na indukciju. Jer fakat može biti sve ok.


ako su loši otkucaji bebe, znači da beba već pati! prošla sam tri puta takve stvari!!!
i naravno da može sve biti ok, ali i ne mora!

čuj, iskreno nije mi jasno, što pokušavaš dokazati? tebi treba razlog za odbijanje induciranog?

----------


## lunas

Ma mene muči što sam to već prošla, ali nisam na čisto da li je bilo potrebno. Prokinuli su mi vodenjak jer je bila zelena voda. Međutim, dok je curilo, nije mi izgledalo baš zeleno. Ali beba se nakon toga nije dobro namjestila s glavicom, pa sam završila na CR. E, sad, da mi nisu prokidali vodenjak zbog navodne zelene vode (a beba je bila ok), možda ne bi završila na CR.
(čitaj=hvata me panika od poroda koji me čeka uskoro)  :Smile:

----------


## betty blue

beba se mogla ne namjestiti dobro i da ti je vodenjak sam puknuo
meni je zelena, mekonijska plodna voda rizik s kojim se nisam spremna igrati, pa taman pod cijenu carskog

----------


## marta

Pa vrlo je vjerojatno da se beba nije dobro namjestila upraov kao sto lunas i kaze, zbog prokidanja vodenjaka. 
Ako je voda prozirna, mlijecna, svijetlo obojena, onda je to i dalje ok, jer se voda obnavlja i nije potrebno hitno reagirati, pogotovo ako su drugi pokazatelji ok. ALi ako je voda tamno zelena ili senfasta, onda je frka.

----------


## lunas

> beba se mogla ne namjestiti dobro i da ti je vodenjak sam puknuo


Ali ako sam pukne, znači da je beba potakla to pucanje, i da je to tako trebalo biti. Nekako mi se čini da kad beba vrši sve veći pritisak kako se spušta, u jednom trenutku dolazi i do pucanja vodenjaka.
Međutim, ako ti dr. prokine vodenjak, beba najvjerojatnije nije još spremna, tj nije se još dovoljno spustila.

----------


## lunas

> ALi ako je voda tamno zelena ili senfasta, onda je frka.


Čak i ako su otkucaji bebina srca ok?

----------


## cvijeta73

meni je vodenjak puknuo prije trudova, izlio se u ordinaciji dok sam se skidala za pregled. bila je mekonijska voda, sjećam se sestre koja je rekla, ooo, ovo je boja koju volimo. zelena. ne sjećam se koliko je bila zelena. bilo je oko podne. ctg je bio ok. rodila sam u devet navečer, s dripom. 
nakon poroda, j je tri dana bio na antibioticima. 
ispravite me ako griješim, vodeći uzrok smrti novorođenčadi je upala pluća, ne? 
i, zato sophie, jesi sigurna da je to sve nepotrebno maltretiranje. meni djeluje kao vrhunska medicinska skrb  :Undecided:

----------


## betty blue

> Ali ako sam pukne, znači da je beba potakla to pucanje, i da je to tako trebalo biti. Nekako mi se čini da kad beba vrši sve veći pritisak kako se spušta, u jednom trenutku dolazi i do pucanja vodenjaka.
> Međutim, ako ti dr. prokine vodenjak, beba najvjerojatnije nije još spremna, tj nije se još dovoljno spustila.


zbilja nisam stručna, ne znam zašto vodenjak pukne ili ne pukne (tj. koji su faktori koji utječu na to) ali meni je neki dan doktor pričao baš o slučaju pucanja (spontanog) vodenjaka gdje se bebina glava nije dobro namjestila na ulaz u zdjelicu
hoću reći, to što je porod počeo spontano nije nikakva garancija da je beba u idealnom položaju, pa koliko ima slučajeva da beba krene licem  ili rukom  :Undecided:

----------


## Boxica

> Ja ću još malo glasno razmišljati... (i tjerati mak na konac , nemojte zamjeriti)
> Ako je točno to da su pluća "zgužvana" dok god se ne napuhnu od neke plinovite tvari, onda ih tekućina, tj. plodova voda ne može napuhnuti. Beba u maternici ne može udahnuti jer nema plinovite tvari kojom bi napuhala pluća.
> Naravno da, s druge strane, bakterija može dospjeti do bebinih pluća, kao što je moguće da je dospjela i do želuca, pa čak i do mozga. Ali ne zato što je beba udahnula.



gle lako je moguće, zapravo vrlo vjerojatno to što pričaš...
i ono što si gore napisala da je beba vjerojatno imala vodu u ustima pa je sa prvih udahom van maternice zapravo udahnula tu vodu...

ali ako bakterija na ovaj ili onaj način dođu u bebina pluća i negativno utječe na njen organizam, onda je zapravo malo važno kako je ta bakterija došla do pluća, zar ne?

----------


## lunas

> to što je porod počeo spontano nije nikakva garancija da je beba u idealnom položaju, pa koliko ima slučajeva da beba krene licem  ili rukom


Ma naravno da nema garancije, ali prokidanje vodenjaka mi je svakako jedan od negativnih čimbenika koji utječe na namještanje glavice.

----------


## lunas

> meni je vodenjak puknuo prije trudova, izlio se u ordinaciji dok sam se skidala za pregled. bila je mekonijska voda, sjećam se sestre koja je rekla, ooo, ovo je boja koju volimo. zelena. ne sjećam se koliko je bila zelena. bilo je oko podne. ctg je bio ok. rodila sam u devet navečer, s dripom. 
> nakon poroda, j je tri dana bio na antibioticima. 
> ispravite me ako griješim, vodeći uzrok smrti novorođenčadi je upala pluća, ne? 
> i, zato sophie, jesi sigurna da je to sve nepotrebno maltretiranje. meni djeluje kao vrhunska medicinska skrb


A jel su bebi zaista našli neku bakteriju, ili je ovo bilo samo preventivno?

----------


## Boxica

> Ma mene muči što sam to već prošla, ali nisam na čisto da li je bilo potrebno. Prokinuli su mi vodenjak jer je bila zelena voda. Međutim, dok je curilo, nije mi izgledalo baš zeleno. Ali beba se nakon toga nije dobro namjestila s glavicom, pa sam završila na CR. E, sad, da mi nisu prokidali vodenjak zbog navodne zelene vode (a beba je bila ok), možda ne bi završila na CR.
> (čitaj=hvata me panika od poroda koji me čeka uskoro)


ok, hvata te panika od skorog poroda...ali ne razumijem zašto ti je taj CR ili inducirani takav bauk? naravno da nije ugodno, ali ako se mora...
ja sam nakon svih sranja koja sam prošla u svim trudnoćama, na kraju jedino željela živo i zdravo dijete! bilo me briga i za ovakav ili onakav porod i  za x drugih stvari...samo sam željela moju bebu na rukama...
doduše zbog svih tih mojh trauma, ja možda nisam objektivna, ali zelena voda definitivno nije stvar sa kojom bi se htjela igrati...
no doduše s obzirom na moju anamnezu i ako slučajno bude još koji sisavac ionako ne moram razmišljati o tome...

----------


## mendula

> ali ako bakterija na ovaj ili onaj način dođu u bebina pluća i negativno utječe na njen organizam, onda je zapravo malo važno kako je ta bakterija došla do pluća, zar ne?


Upravo tako  :Smile: .
Nekad nas naše predodžbe pogrešno usmjere, pa je dobro razjasniti si stvari.

----------


## summer

i meni je spontano pukao vodenjak, voda je bila mekonijska, zeleno-smedja
ja sam se prepala, zabrinula, ali porod je dalje isao spontano, CTG uredan, beba se rodila nakon dva sata i nije bila ni na kakvoj terapiji

----------


## maxi

meni je punkuo vodenjak s 38+0 navodno zbog bakterije?voda je djelovala čisto, bezbojno. i dok sam se ja trudila potaknuti trudove hodajući cijeli dan po predrađaoni beba se napila vodurine zbog čega su je aspirirali i zarazila se bakterijom. na kraju sam završila na hitnom carskom. 10 dana antb u glavicu. uopće se ne želim sjećati detalja!
ovo je čisto MOJ primjer tj iskustvo
sretno

----------


## lunas

> ok, hvata te panika od skorog poroda...ali ne razumijem zašto ti je taj CR ili inducirani takav bauk? naravno da nije ugodno, ali ako se mora...
> ja sam nakon svih sranja koja sam prošla u svim trudnoćama, na kraju jedino željela živo i zdravo dijete! bilo me briga i za ovakav ili onakav porod i  za x drugih stvari...samo sam željela moju bebu na rukama...


Ma naravno da želim živo i zdravo dijete!!! Baš zato i jesam u panici. Meni CR ne zvuči nimalo sigurno. Prije svega nitko ti ne garantira da ćeš se probuditi iz anestezije (ni kod lokalne da će ista uhvatiti), ni ti ni beba. A komplikacije nakon CR su mnogobrojne.
Meni je najprihvatljiviji fiziološki porod, međutim sa svim tim intervencijama, stvarno ne znam kako to postići.

----------


## lunas

> i meni je spontano pukao vodenjak, voda je bila mekonijska, zeleno-smedja
> ja sam se prepala, zabrinula, ali porod je dalje isao spontano, CTG uredan, beba se rodila nakon dva sata i nije bila ni na kakvoj terapiji


 :Klap:

----------


## cvijeta73

> A jel su bebi zaista našli neku bakteriju, ili je ovo bilo samo preventivno?


mislim da je CRP bio povećan. nije imao temperaturu. 

to se desilo i s M, ona je pak bila jedno 5 dana na neonatologiji, na antibioticima smo bile obje, sve skupa deset dana u rodilištu. dok nije crp došao u normalu. imale smo i ona i ja onaj betahemofilijski (il kako već) streptokok. pokupila ga je prolaskom kroz porođajni kanal. iako, meni je ustanovljen rutinskim probirom, pa sam u trudnoći pila antibiotike, pa je nestao. i onda se valjda opet pojavio na kraju trudnoće. al to nije tema, plodna voda nije bila mekonijska.

----------


## betty blue

> Ma naravno da želim živo i zdravo dijete!!! Baš zato i jesam u panici. Meni CR ne zvuči nimalo sigurno. Prije svega nitko ti ne garantira da ćeš se probuditi iz anestezije (ni kod lokalne da će ista uhvatiti), ni ti ni beba. A komplikacije nakon CR su mnogobrojne.
> Meni je najprihvatljiviji fiziološki porod, međutim sa svim tim intervencijama, stvarno ne znam kako to postići.


a meni CR nekako zvuči najsigurniji za bebu  :Undecided:  (barem u mom slučaju je bio)
i navodno se elektivnim CR moguće komplikacije svode na minimum (za razliku od hitnog CR)
što se tiče lokalne anestezije, pa oni provjeravaju jel uhvatilo ili nije, bar su meni provjeravali  :Unsure:

----------


## vertex

mendula, mislim da se pluća bebe pune plodovom vodom i inače, samo što se ne događa izmjena tvari, ne diše beba na taj način, nego kisik dobiva kroz pupčanu vrpcu. Ali tekućina ulazi i izlazi iz pluća, koliko znam.

----------


## Peterlin

> .
> doduše zbog svih tih mojh trauma, ja možda nisam objektivna, ali zelena voda definitivno nije stvar sa kojom bi se htjela igrati...


x

Objektivna si. Previše je na kocki, nije to sitnica - može se raditi o životu djeteta.

----------


## mendula

> mendula, mislim da se pluća bebe pune plodovom vodom i inače, samo što se ne događa izmjena tvari, ne diše beba na taj način, nego kisik dobiva kroz pupčanu vrpcu. Ali tekućina ulazi i izlazi iz pluća, koliko znam.


Ovo nisam znala... 
Misliš baš do mjehurića, u buduću "spužvu", ili samo kroz dušnik, bronhije i te cjevaste strukture? Možda ne mijenja puno na stvari, ali nekako mislim da se nečistoća s mjesta prije pluća može relativno lako izvući, iščistiti. Kad dođe do mjehurića...  :Undecided:

----------


## Boxica

> Ma naravno da želim živo i zdravo dijete!!! Baš zato i jesam u panici. Meni CR ne zvuči nimalo sigurno. Prije svega nitko ti ne garantira da ćeš se probuditi iz anestezije (ni kod lokalne da će ista uhvatiti), ni ti ni beba. A komplikacije nakon CR su mnogobrojne.
> Meni je najprihvatljiviji fiziološki porod, međutim sa svim tim intervencijama, stvarno ne znam kako to postići.


komplikacije su moguće od svakakvih stvari, danas nemaš garancije za ništa...eto ti primjer renchy koja je nakon prirodnog poroda imala dvije kiretaže i još kojekave komplikacije...

ja sam prošla sve što se moglo:
1.porod u 34 tt vaginalni: bez dripa jer sam se sama brzinski otvarala, ali sa bušenjem vodenjaka i epizitomijom 
2.porod u 30 tt hitan CR: sa spinalnom 
3.porod u 36 tt: pokušaj vaginalnog, na kraju hitan CR pod općom

----------


## vertex

Uh, nisam napisala što sam napisala da bih rekla da nema veze što beba udahne mekonijsku vodu - ne znam o tome skoro ništa i ne bih se usudila ništa pretpostavljati. Samo sam htjela reći da nije da beba udahne jer je voda mekonijska, nego "diše" plućima i inače.
Koliko znam, pluća se sasvim rašire tek pravim udahom, a dokle točno dospijeva plodova voda stvarno nisam sigurna. Ja sam shvatila da je to i do alveola.

----------


## lunas

> a meni CR nekako zvuči najsigurniji za bebu  (barem u mom slučaju je bio)
> i navodno se elektivnim CR moguće komplikacije svode na minimum (za razliku od hitnog CR)
> što se tiče lokalne anestezije, pa oni provjeravaju jel uhvatilo ili nije, bar su meni provjeravali


Meni zvuči najoptimalnije i za bebu i za mene TOL, uz osiguranu operacijsku u slučaju potrebe CR. Dakle, nije hitni, ali nije ni elektivni, već se pokušava najprije normalnim putem.
A koji ti je to minimum komplikacija kod jedne operacije?

Što se tiče lokalne, nije svih briga da li je uhvatila ili ne (iskusila na svojoj koži).

----------


## zasad skulirana

ja sam postavila to pitanje kad sam ˝prenjela˝,termin mi je bio 02.08 a ja rodila 09.08...isla sam svako 2gi dan na kontrolu...i u teoriji je voda mogla postat zamucena/mekonijska par sati nakon pregleda i dakle skoro 48h bi beba bila u takvoj vodi....a znakove stresa bebe (ako ih ima) nemozemo prepoznati?

meni se dogodio najbolji moguci scenarij - doma odradila 4h trudova,pukao vodenjak na kaucu,otisla u bolnicu,dosla dlan otvorena i prirodno rodila za 1,5h!


a sta nijedna od vas iz ZG-a nije posla na IMG,bas me zanima sto bi rekla da se njoj postavi ovo pitanje....

----------


## Ifigenija

> Ma naravno da želim živo i zdravo dijete!!! Baš zato i jesam u panici. Meni CR ne zvuči nimalo sigurno. Prije svega nitko ti ne garantira da ćeš se probuditi iz anestezije (ni kod lokalne da će ista uhvatiti), ni ti ni beba. A komplikacije nakon CR su mnogobrojne.
> Meni je najprihvatljiviji fiziološki porod, međutim sa svim tim intervencijama, stvarno ne znam kako to postići.


Ma daaaj! Pa nije to kako je nekad bilo! Sve je to okej! A zelena voda - idi begaj, cure su sve dobro rekle! Dobro je mislit, al vrtit po glavi gluposti - nije dobro.

----------


## lunas

Meni nije ok ići na CR ako nije baš nužno...

----------


## Beti3

Bit će da je moj post (pod brojem 13.) nevidljiv.

Zelena plodna voda JE OPASNA!

Zelena plodna voda je posljedica bebine patnje. Beba ispusti mekonij, tj pokaka se u maternici samo ako joj više nije dobro u toj maternici. Udisanje te vode nije uzrok, nego posljedica.

Ne bih htjela biti nepristojna ali poneke izjave su čisto neznanje, da ne napišem koju drugu riječ.
Igrati se sa zdravljem djeteta radije nego poslušati liječnika koji zna je, ako niš drugo, bar neodgovorno.

Ali, može se računati na sreću. I na lotu se može dobiti jackpot, naravno.

----------


## Ifigenija

Lunas, ma ne vole ni doktori carski radit, nije to neki idealan način da čovjek provede popodne. Ali better safe than sorry.

----------


## dorotea24

> Bit će da je moj post (pod brojem 13.) nevidljiv.
> 
> Zelena plodna voda JE OPASNA!
> 
> Zelena plodna voda je posljedica bebine patnje. Beba ispusti mekonij, tj pokaka se u maternici samo ako joj više nije dobro u toj maternici. Udisanje te vode nije uzrok, nego posljedica.
> 
> Ne bih htjela biti nepristojna ali poneke izjave su čisto neznanje, da ne napišem koju drugu riječ.
> Igrati se sa zdravljem djeteta radije nego poslušati liječnika koji zna je, ako niš drugo, bar neodgovorno.
> 
> Ali, može se računati na sreću. I na lotu se može dobiti jackpot, naravno.


naravno da je nevidljiv, jesi li očekivala što drugo?

----------


## mlukacin

X na Beti3 i Ifigeniju... Lunas znam da ti je teško. Meni su pred treći porod rekli da moramo dogovoriti CR radi vene na jajniku koja bi mogla prsnuti pod pritiskom (imala sam unutarnje vene) pa na kraju kada mi je pukao vodenjak, odjurila sam u bolnicu (2 tj. prije termina), napravili UZV, vene nije bilo i rodila sam prirodno. Tako da... sve je moguće. Makar nisam skužila da li je tvoja voda već zelena? I Beti3 ti super kaže, stisni zube i odradi što moraš.... Zelena voda nije dobra voda!

----------


## lunas

Ma ne vole oni raditi CR, ne, osobito po noći, pa ga onda radije naprave do nekih 21 h da mogu ići mirno u krevet. A to što nekome treba malo više vremena za otvaranje ili sl. nije baš bitno.

----------


## Beti3

*lunas*, ili to da bi bebi prestalo kucati srce da su čekali da se maternica otvori jer mama hoće još čekati. 

Da li ti je to dovoljno bitno?

Imala si ludu sreću da si bila na mjestu gdje su mogli napraviti carski rez kad su vidjeli zelenu vodu, tj. bebinu patnju. (Ja nisam.)

Znam da te strah carskog reza, ali ako je to ono što će omogućiti da dobiješ bebu, onda stisni zube i pregrmi strah. 
Ali, ne mora biti zelena plodna voda idući put. Može biti sve idealno. Vjeruj u takav scenarij.

----------


## lunas

Ma meni je navodno bila zelena plodna voda u prvoj trudnoći. Međutim, nakon prokidanja vodenjaka, ja nisam primijetila ništa zeleno. Pa nekako sumnjam ni da je bila zelena, nego sam im već možda dosadila, jer sam bila u 43 tjednu, pa su me se htjeli riješiti. I nisu me odmah poslali na CR, jer dijete je bilo ok. Dakle, cijeli dan sam bila na dripu sa navodno zelenom vodom.
Ma ne znam...
Naravno da je bez pogovora super što smo živi i zdravi nakon svega toga, ali ja tim ljudima ne vjerujem ama baš ništa. Da ne pričam kako je šef u tom rodilištu pravomoćno osuđen zbog falsificiranja medicinske dokumentacije. Kako onda imati povjerenje u zdravstveni sustav?

----------


## lunas

http://kidshealth.org/parent/medical...meconium.html#
_In some cases doctors may recommend amnioinfusion, the dilution of the  amniotic fluid with saline, to wash meconium out of the amniotic sac  before the baby has a chance to inhale it at birth._

----------


## Sanja :)

Nemogu sve procitati, naime pakiram za HRv, dojim, starijimmjurcam! Naime druga beba na neonatologiji, 7dana antibiotik zbog moje prehlede, tocnije upale sinusa i temp. Srecom sve ok! Prva beba porod od 16h, motoricke vjezbe... Nitko ne garantira da ce porod na ovaj ili onaj nacin proci savrseno! Najvaznije imati bebu zivu i zdravu! A neka dok. kakvi god opet su dok.I valjda nesto znaju vise od nas koje to nismo! Opusti se i uzivaj, vazno da beba bude zdrava!

----------


## lunas

Znaju ono što su ih naučili na faksu i sl., a baš da se stručno usavršavaju i prate nove stvari i otkrića...hm... čast onima koji to rade.

----------


## lunas

Recently reported data indicate that infants who are vigorous immediately after birth do not benefit from routine endotracheal intubation and suctioning to remove the meconium.
sa http://www.ucsfbenioffchildrens.org/...MeconiumAF.pdf

----------


## Zara1

Meni je na oba poroda plodna voda bila zelena. Na prvom sam skužila doma kod pucanja vodenjaka da je sve zeleno. A na drugom su mi prokinuli vodenjak jer sam došla u bolnicu s krvarenjem otvorena 8 cm bez trudova i ikakvih bolova. Mekonijska voda znači da je dijete pod nekim "stresom" . Bilo mi je bitno da se što prije rode i ne bi se s tim igrala i čekala da se nešto desi pa da onda kao idem roditi.

----------


## ardnas

lunas
Tvoj način pisanja o liječnicima je krajnje nekorektan. Ako im ne vjeruješ što nisi rodila doma?
Da li bi ti potpisala papir da si ti odgovorna i čekala na svoju ruku, mislim da ne bi.?
Svako prenošenje trudnoće je opasno, mada se tu na forumu propagira forsiranje _"svog" mišljenja.
Nama oje smo imale spontane pobačaje i razne komplikacije ne pada na pamet mudrovati.
Zelena plona voda nije dobra.
Da moje dijete je aspiriralo plodnu vodu koja nije bila zelena a opet je pokupio infekciju. Tako da znam o čemu pišem.

----------


## lunas

Ma nije nekorektno napisati da je šef rodilišta pravomoćno osuđen za falsificiranje medicinske dokumentacije. Ja u toj bolnici jednostavno ne mogu nikome vjerovati.
Jedan anesteziolog mi je napravio intervju i dogovorili se za lokalnu - nije prenio dalje
Druga anesteziologinja i 2. dr mi nisu vjerovali kad sam im rekla da lokalna ne djeluje - počeli su me rezati pa sam se počela derati da pečeee - i uspavali me.
Ostali dr. su rekli da - da će me nakon prokidanja vodenjaka pustiti bez dripa jer ću dobiti prirodne trudove - nakon 5 min. - drip.
Ma da ne nastavljam...ne znaju tko pije ni tko plaća.

----------


## sirius

lunas, zelena plodna voda znaći da je beba ispustila mekonij prije vremena i može biti znak patnje ploda.
U takvom slučaju važne su dvije stvari : intenzitet boje  , tj. količina koju je beba ispustila (i njezno stanje , naravno) , te brzina kojom porod napreduje.
 npr. blago obojena voda , dobri otkucaji...dovoljno je pratiti i pustiti da porod teče svojim tokom.
Intenzivnije obojena voda , sa dobrim otkucaijim i porodom koji je pri kraju i dobro napreduje, može i vaginalno
Jako intenzivno  obojena voda , sumnjivi ctg, porod u početnoj fazi ili dugo trajanje poroda bez napredovanja- porodničari bi rekli da je to indikacija za CR.

E,sad , da li je u tvom slučaju bila potrebna sva kaskada intervencija koju si dobila, teško je reći ovako na pamet (u rodilištima budu prilično u strahu kad shvate da je rodilja ušla u 43 tj.).

----------


## lunas

Da, možda je njih bilo više strah nego mene...
Našla sam na netu dosta studija koje kažu više manje ovo kao i ti.

----------


## sirius

Jasno mi je da sad sve analiziraš zbog skorog drugog poroda.
Ali nova trudnoća, novi porod , drugačija priča.  :Smile: 
Teško je izbjegavati intervencije (i intervencije koje slijede nakon prvih intervencija) u 43 tj. , kao što sam već napisala zbog straha većine porodničara "što sve može poći krivo".
Koliko još do poroda? Praniraš VBAC?

----------


## BusyBee

> Jasno mi je da sad sve analiziraš zbog skorog drugog poroda


Sirius, zbunila si me s ovim.  :Smile: 

Kad su meni krenuli trudovi s drugim djetetom, voda je bila senfasta (blago zuto-zelena).
Jedan porodnicar, jedna primalja i dvije doule su mi potvrdile da nije problem jer je dijete taman doseglo 41. tjedan (uslo u 42.) pa obojana voda znaci da je dijete zrelo za porod a usput je porod vec krenuo i voda nema komadice crnog mekonija i/ili nije potpuno tamna/crna (to je indikacija za hitno dovrsenje poroda). Nitko ne moze garantirati da je sve 100% u redu, ali nitko normalan ne garantira 100% ni kad je voda mlijecno bijela.  :Smile:

----------


## lunas

I meni je bio krenuo porod kad su vidjeli navodnu zelenu vodu, bila sam otvorena 5 cm. Nisam baš sigurna da je trebalo prokidati vodenjak.
I, da, načelno se spremam za VBA2C.

----------


## BusyBee

Prekrasno!
Nisam znala da si trudna. Cestitke!
Mislim da bi ti bilo odlicno organizirati jednu kavu na rovinjskom suncu pa da ti dodje par nas prenijeti dojmove s IMG.  :Smile:

----------


## lunas

> Prekrasno!
> Nisam znala da si trudna. Cestitke!
> Mislim da bi ti bilo odlicno organizirati jednu kavu na rovinjskom suncu pa da ti dodje par nas prenijeti dojmove s IMG.


Hvala  :Smile: 
Već iz ovog tvog posta osjećam pozitivnu vibru, mora da je bilo super.
Ako hoćete na kavicu o IMG, može što prije, jer brojim sitno, još mjesec dana...  :Smile:

----------


## Marsupilami

> Znaju ono što su ih naučili na faksu i sl., a baš da se stručno usavršavaju i prate nove stvari i otkrića...hm... čast onima koji to rade.


Cak i bez strucnog usavrsavanja ipak su oni na svom faksu naucili vise nego mi laici, uostalom nakon zavrsene skole slijedi im staziranje tako da nije to samo teorija koju su naucili pa sada pokusavaju primjeniti.
Naravno da ponekada grijese, ljudski je grijesiti, ali s ovakvim stavom i nepovjerenjem prema lijecnicima samo sebi stetu cinis.
Jel mozes mozda ici u neku drugu bolnicu?  :Unsure:

----------


## BusyBee

> Cak i bez strucnog usavrsavanja ipak su oni na svom faksu naucili vise nego mi laici, uostalom nakon zavrsene skole slijedi im staziranje tako da nije to samo teorija koju su naucili pa sada pokusavaju primjeniti.
> Naravno da ponekada grijese, ljudski je grijesiti, ali s ovakvim stavom i nepovjerenjem prema lijecnicima samo sebi stetu cinis.
> Jel mozes mozda ici u neku drugu bolnicu?


Na zalost, novi/mladi lijecnici nemaju vise od koga nauciti o normalnom, prirodnom, fizioloskom porodu.
Zato jer se takav ne prakticira u rodlistima, osobito u sveucilisnim bolnicama, namijenjenim ucenju.
Cak i ovi koji si dozvole misliti da porod nije po zivot opasan dogadjaj, nesreca koja ceka da se dogodi, nisu imali od koga nauciti vjestine dovrsavanja poroda prirodno, kad se radi i o najmanjim odstupanjima od idealnog polozaja djeteta u porodu.
To je gola istina, koliko god neugodna bila.
Nitko im (svima) ne nijece strucnost za hendlanje rizicnih i patoloskih situacija, ali rizicnih je situacija puno manje nego ih ispada zbog visokog udjela intervencija pri porodima.

 Ja lunus skroz razumijem da nakon svega nema ni malo povjerenja u lijecnike.

----------


## Ifigenija

Nemojte mi Lunas strašit! I ja sam brijala strašno na prirodni i davila sve oko sebe željom da drugi bude vaginalni, a sve je izgledalo da neće biti - i nije bilo. I sve je bilo jaako dobro. Nema problema! Ali, tek nakon svega ja kužim da bez liječnika, carskog i svega ne bih bila živa ni ja ni moje dvoje djece. Eto, ima žena i djece dosolovce spašenih razvojem medicine. MOžda je i Lunas u tom broju. I dobro.

Ima ljudi bez ruku, nogu, pameti, pa i žena koje ne mogu prirodno roditi, i nema veze. Nije priroda tako bezgrešna. Ne bi bilo smrtnosti, oštećenja djece  - da je.

Lunas, ako se bojiš, ja ti od srca predlažem Varaždin. Tamo i carski rade na jako dobar način, već sam pisala - u odnosu na prvi - sto putka lakše i brže sam se oporavila, ma sve super.

Samo nek ti i beba budete dobro, a porod - kako bude. Nije ljudsko pravo da imamo porod iz knjige  :Smile:  Drži se!

----------


## BusyBee

Lunas, dogovorit cemo se, vec ovaj vikend.
Meni se cini da ti treba iscjeljujuce zenske energije da se pripremis za novu bebu, kako god ona stigla na ovaj svijet.

A ovo sad nema nikakve veze s konkretnom zenom i njenim okolnostima (s Lunoms)



> pa i žena koje ne mogu prirodno roditi, i nema veze. Nije priroda tako bezgrešna.


Naravno da ih ima. Ali ne 20% koliko statistike pokazuju da ih ima u Hr, vec blize broju ispod 5%.




> a porod - kako bude... Nije ljudsko pravo da imamo porod


Jako je opasno ovakve stvari pisati. I uopce nije istinito.
Mnoge zene imaju potrebu za terapijom nakon sto su prozivjele da su im uskracena ljudska prava na porodu.
I mnoge samo izvana izlaze iz poroda netaknute (ako i tako, ima ih masa na neki nacin izmrcvarenih i s fizickim oziljcima), a duboko ranjene iznutra.
Reci da to nema veze i nije vazno jer je dijete zdravo, cisto je zavaravanje. Majcin zivot i kvaliteta istog, njena slika same sebe nakon poroda jako je vazna za svu djecu kojoj je majka i za obitelj u kojoj zivi i za koju brine.

----------


## sophie girafe

Imam potrebu napisati par rijeci o ovoj temi zato sto me i danas nakon dvije godine proganjaju neke stvari. Nisam strucna i nadam se da nitko nece to dozivjeti kao pametovanje i djeljenje savjeta. Meni nitko pred kraj trudnoce nije kontrolirao plodnu vodu. Zadnji pregled ctg i vaginalni (da se vidi jesam otvorena, na drugom porodu bila pametnija pa odbila zadovoljit njihovu znatizelju) imala sam na dan termina poroda, prije toga mjesec dana prije. Rodila sam dan poslije termina.Vodenjak je sam puknuo i kad sam dosla u bolnicu babica je samo konstatirala da je plodna voda zelena i da necu moci roditi u vodi. Nitko se nije uzrujao oko zelene plodne vode. ALi moja beba je kod rodjenja udahnula plodnu vodu i zavrsili smo 10 dana na neonatologiji sa blagom infekcijom. nisam znala da beba moze udahnuti i za vrijeme poroda i da je to tako opasno.Tada sam htjela za sebe prirodan porod, danas si mislim da bi pristala i da je na carski rez rode kroz moj nos, ako nikako drugacije, samo da je postedim onoga sto je uslijedilo. Netko je rekao da mu se cini da je imala najbolju medicinsku skrb, ali ja ne mogu prestati misliti da je bila zrtva bolnickog protokola. Ona je imala blagu infekciju, ali je cijelo vrijeme lijecena unaprijed (jel se to tako radi po protokolu) kao da je rijec o najgorem mogucem scenariju. A gospodin sef predijatrije je nasao za zgodno na mojoj bebi stazistima pokazati kako se radi punkcija kicme (jel kao ima neka mala vjerojatnost da ce dobiti meningitis).DA ne velim da je vjerojatno bolnica dobro zaradila na nama (ovdje bolnice ostvaruju profit)i tako.....Nema individualnog pristupa, samo je vazan bolnicki protokol. Rodila sam u Svicarskoj. Eto malo sam se ispuhala  :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

Sophie :hug jako mi je zao zbog tog traumaticnog iskustva.

Ovo sto kazes udara tocno u bit:



> da je bila zrtva bolnickog protokola


To se precesto dogadja u sve vise rodilista i zemalja.

----------


## susmiga

moj prvi porod, ri rodilište 2004., cjelonoćni trudovi, ujutro na pregledu prokidanje vodenjaka, pa  drip i sve što uz to ide. tek iz otpusnog pisma bebe vidjela da je plodna voda bila zelena, da su joj vadili krv i aspirirali želudac zbog sumnje na perinatalnu infekciju. nisu mi je doveli do slijedećeg jutra, niti me itko o čemu obavijestio ( jedna od stvari koju bi rado napravila drugačije, sada kada znam što znam).
enivej, što sam htjela reći, da, unatoč zelenoj plodnoj vodi nitko nije radio paniku, u rađaoni sam 90% vremena provela sama,  sve dok nisam vikala da moram tiskati.
nije baš odgovor na temu ali jedno iskustvo više. loše iskustvo koje je ok završilo.

----------


## Ifigenija

Naravno da je važno inzistitrati na ljudskim odnosima i uvjetima rađanja.
Ali to se ne radi tako da se lomi preko koljena na sebi i svojoj bebi, bez stručnosti, nego - eto tako, impresionistički.
Da parafraziram šalu iz jedne knjige - ti fino rodi sigurno, najbolje što se može, a bori se iz kabineta  :Smile:

----------


## tajci23

ja sam se porodila hitnim carskim rezom 9 dana posle termina,beba mi se nagutala guste zelene vode i udahnula svoju stolicu,ima infekciju pluca i vec 3 nedelje je u inkubatoru,sad mi traze da nabavim lek colistin da mu daju,dali mi neko moze reci koliko opasno to moze biti i dali moze ostaviti neke posledice po bebu

----------

